

Can We Condense the A.S. entries into one feed? - sefu_fuller
http://ettanews.tumblr.com/post/40407560151/can-we-condense-the-a-s-entries-into-one-feed
Can we cover this story without being so noisy?
======
hkdobrev
I don't want to being offensive in any way, but you can try a non-hacker
website if don't want it to be noisy.

